# Bac water with 0.9% sodium chloride ?



## BigMatt (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi

Could someone please answer my question

Below are pics of 2 viles of bac water but the one with green writing on it contains 0.9% sodium chloride ? and 0.9% benzyl alcohol.

But the other one with the pink label just has 0.9% benzyl alcohol.

I cant find any answer on the net if the sodium chloride interferes with the hgh?

Has any one got any info on this as I don't want to wasting my hgh

I can can get the one with the pink label but it is 3 times the price ?





Thanks


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

have you tried www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk

or www.ugm-supplies.co.uk


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

AFAIK the one containing sodium chloride won't affect HGH adversely - it contains NaCl to buffer the pH to the same as the human circulation, so it won't sting at all or cause changes in the blood, and you have sodium and chloride ions in the blood anyway.


----------



## BigMatt (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for that,

So is there any downside or upside to either one?

Will the gh still be ok to store in the one with sodium ?


----------

